# Do I need a stove adaptor with double wall pipe?



## lopiliberty (Oct 11, 2013)

I'm debating on switching out my 48in single wall pipe with heat shield for double wall telescoping pipe for a cleaner look and was wondering if I need to purchase the stove adaptor with the double wall pipe?  All the pictures I've seen looks like the double wall pipe comes down over the stove flue collar and with no adaptor used.  The double wall pipe I was looking at is champion double wall black stove pipe from woodland direct
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Highbeam (Oct 11, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> I'm debating on switching out my 48in single wall pipe with heat shield for double wall telescoping pipe for a cleaner look and was wondering if I need to purchase the stove adaptor with the double wall pipe?  All the pictures I've seen looks like the double wall pipe comes down over the stove flue collar and with no adaptor used.  The double wall pipe I was looking at is champion double wall black stove pipe from woodland direct
> Thanks, Chris


 
Depends. With my hearthstone, the simpson double wall used no adapter, I tried but the adapter was a loose fit and the end of the telescoping section was perfect. With my BK, the adapter was required when using the exact same telescoping section. There is no standard. There is no way to know until you buy the pipe and try it. The good news is that you have a working system now so you can test it and then go back to single wall if needed while you order the adapter. That's what I'd do.

I would strongly prefer double wall to single wall plus a shield. You will find that the double wall has a SS interior pipe that does not rot like your current mild steel single wall. Looks better too without that weird shield.


----------



## lopiliberty (Oct 11, 2013)

Highbeam said:


> The good news is that you have a working system now so you can test it and then go back to single wall if needed while you order the adapter.


That's true but in order to get the pipe off I have to unscrew from the stove collar, slide it up two inches, SLIDE THE STOVE FORWARD, then I can pull the pipe.  Really don't want to move the stove more than once cause that sucker is HEAVY


Highbeam said:


> Looks better too without that weird shield.


Yeah put that on there last year because when the house was built in 93 the stove pipe was only placed 16 in from the wall and I thought I could live with the look but now I can't stand it.


----------



## stovelark (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Lopi   Most steel stoves with flanges like Lopi, Quad and others don't need the stove adaptor, but the cast stoves like Jotul which have a flared flue outlet, need the stove adaptor.  The adaptor normally gives a better look too.  It mostly depends on the stove being used if the adaptor needs to be used.  I too like doublewall pipe, normally its a one time (albeit expensive) purchase, and its more robust than crimp style single wall pipe.  Obviously too, its better for close clearance issues.  Good luck.


----------



## lopiliberty (Oct 14, 2013)

Yet another question.  I have the pictured ceiling support box and adaptor same length that is pictured both metalbestos and wanted to make sure the champion double wall pipe would work with them


----------



## rdust (Oct 14, 2013)

I had an Endeavor(collar should be the same) and used Duravent DVL.  I had to use the appliance adapter with that set up, I'm not sure on the Champion pipe though.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2013)

Normally you can't mix brands here, but I've never worked with or seen champion pipe.


----------



## Dairyman (Oct 15, 2013)

I don't know about different brands, but my metalfab requires an adaptor unless the first piece off the stove is telescoping.


----------



## lopiliberty (Oct 15, 2013)

Ok just did some searching and the adaptor I have should work with any brand single or double wall pipe as long as the adaptor slides down in the pipe.  Just looked at the stove adaptor and pipe again and there is no way the holes on them are going to line up with the three holes on my flue collar so what do I do?


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 15, 2013)

lopiliberty said:


> Ok just did some searching and the adaptor I have should work with any brand single or double wall pipe as long as the adaptor slides down in the pipe.  Just looked at the stove adaptor and pipe again and there is no way the holes on them are going to line up with the three holes on my flue collar so what do I do?


Here's a good way to attach the DVL to the stove. http://www.woodmanspartsplus.com/153306/products/Amerivent-All-Fuel-Single-Wall-Adapter.html
Use this Ameri-Vent single wall adapter, cut it down a little to fit into the stove collar. Screw it on using the holes in the flue collar with 3/4" SS screws, then set your DVL over it and pre-drill straight it all with an 1/8" bit and attach the DVL to the Ameri-Vent adapter using 1" SS screws. The adapter is SS and it works very well, even though it's being re-purposed. The flange of the adapter will sit between the walls of the DVL, so none of the adapter will be showing. 
I can post some pics next time I do one if needed.
It's very rare that the DVL stovetop adapter works out, and you can't secure it to the stove because it covers the holes in the flue collar.


----------



## webby3650 (Oct 15, 2013)

You will also need to cut your long single wall adapter down and likely crimp it a little. It won't to go that far down into the double wall, nor does it need to.


----------



## lopiliberty (Oct 15, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> You will also need to cut your long single wall adapter down and likely crimp it a little. It won't to go that far down into the double wall, nor does it need to.


 I've often wondered how far that adaptor was supposed to go down in the pipe.  My thinking always was the farther the better


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2013)

Who makes your current ceiling support and chimney pipe? Whatever you end up with I suggest getting some telescoping connector pipe to make this a lot easier with no stove moving.


----------



## lopiliberty (Oct 15, 2013)

begreen said:


> Who makes your current ceiling support and chimney pipe? Whatever you end up with I suggest getting some telescoping connector pipe to make this a lot easier with no stove moving.


 The ceiling support and chimney is metalbestos and was installed in 1993.  That is the biggest reason I want to go with telescoping pipe so the stove will never have to be moved again.  I don't know why I didn't just go ahead and do all this when the stove was installed 4 years ago.  Live and learn I guess


----------



## lopiliberty (Oct 15, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> I can post some pics next time I do one if needed.


 Pics would be greatly appreciated if you can.


----------



## begreen (Oct 15, 2013)

Then for compatibility sake you should use their DSP connector pipe if you want to go double-wall.


----------

